# Agrandir sa partition Time Machine ?



## Did_Qc (6 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

J'utilise un DD externe d'un To qui est partitionné en deux : 250 Go pour Time Machine, 750 Go pour usage personnel. Le hic, c'est que j'avais sous-estimé l'espace nécessaire pour Time Machine. Maintenant, il commence à supprimer mes anciennes sauvegardes... J'aimerais, si c'est possible, "agrandir" ma partition Time Machine pour avoir mon DD externe 500 Go/500Go. Seulement, je ne dispose pas d'autre périphérique et mon DD d'iMac fait 250 Go. 

Les suggestions sont bienvenues ! 

Le pire qui arrivera, c'est que je doive supprimer mes données Time Machine et déplacer mon contenu personnel vers mon ordinateur pour reformater mon DD externe en deux nouvelles partitions égales... et donc je perdrais mes anciennes sauvegardes.

Ah, au fait, je suis sur Snow Leopard 10.6.6 et Time Machine 1.1

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2011)

Salut,

Avec un DD de 250 Go tu devrais prévoir 750 Go pour Time Machine ...

Déplace tes dossiers vers ton Mac, formate ton DD Externe en HFS + ... Mac OS étendu journalisé 
Prends un autre DD Externe pour tes autres sauvegardes 

?? ton DD sur l'iMac ne fait que 250 Go ?? what is't


----------



## Did_Qc (6 Mars 2011)

Je pense que 500 Go seront amplement suffisants pour Time Machine, je n'ai pas besoin d'avoir 4 ans de _back-up_ derrière moi.

Comme je l'ai mentionné, mon disque dur fait 250 Go, ce qui rend impossible le transfert des données Time Machine vers mon ordinateur. Hé oui, seulement 250 Go, j'ai acheté mon iMac 20" reconditionné à l'été 2009. Ça me suffit plus qu'amplement, soit dit en passant.
La façon la plus simple serait donc d'emprunter un DD externe pour y faire migrer mon Time Machine pendant que je redivise mon DD externe et y rapatrier ensuite le _back-up_ Time Machine une fois le nouveau partitionnement achevé ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2011)

Did_Qc a dit:


> La façon la plus simple serait donc d'emprunter un DD externe pour y faire migrer mon Time Machine pendant que je redivise mon DD externe et y rapatrier ensuite le _back-up_ Time Machine une fois le nouveau partitionnement achevé ?



Non !

La façon la plus simple serait d'acheter un DD d'au moins une fois et demi ou deux fois (trois fois, c'est beaucoup, effectivement) la capacité du disque dur à sauvegarder, pour y faire tes sauvegardes Time Machine.

On ne fait jamais de sauvegarde sur un disque partitionné, un disque de sauvegarde ne doit servir à rien d'autre, sous peine de risquer de se retrouver avec une sauvegarde vérolée, ou même illisible, le jour où on a besoin de restaurer !

Par contre, pour les sauvegardes, pas besoin d'une "bombe hyper-rapide", ou d'un disque hyper-sophistiqué, le plus basique des disques USB2 suffit, pour la sauvegarde, surtout via Time Machine, c'est de sécurité qu'on a besoin, pas de performance !


----------



## Did_Qc (7 Mars 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> On ne fait jamais de sauvegarde sur un disque partitionné,



'Faut jamais dire jamais !
Loin de moi l'idée de vouloir te contredire, mais voilà ce qui dit l'aide d'Apple :



			
				Aide d'Apple a dit:
			
		

> Disques pouvant être utilisés avec Time Machine
> Vous pouvez utiliser Time Machine avec une Time Capsule et avec des disques USB et FireWire. Le disque de sauvegarde peut être connecté directement à votre ordinateur ou se trouver sur un réseau. *Si le disque de sauvegarde a été divisé en partitions, vous pouvez utiliser l'une d'entre elles.* [...]
> 
> Si le disque a été divisé en partitions à l'aide du type de partition Master Boot Record (MBR), il se peut que certaines partitions ne puissent pas être utilisées avec Time Machine. Les types de partitions GPT (Tableau de partition GUID) ou APM (Carte de partition Apple) sont recommandés.



Sans doute alors est-ce moins sécuritaire, mais je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes et je n'ai pas l'intention d'acheter d'autres dd externes. J'aimerais seulement qu'on me dise s'il est possible d'agrandir ma partition, ou non. Ou alors de transférer mon Time Machine sur la partition 750 Go...

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2011)

Libre à toi, mais moi, ce que je te dis, c'est que l'aide d'Apple ne dit pas que des choses sensées, et que ceci n'est pas la première sottise que j'y lis, maintenant, tu fais ce que tu veux, on se reverra lors de ton prochain topic : "j'ai perdu mes données, comment réparer la table de partition de mon disque ?"


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2011)

en fin de compte, il est libre de se planter  sans notre bénédiction, cela va de soit


----------



## Did_Qc (7 Mars 2011)

Merci pour toutes vos sages mises en garde, mais ça vous dirait de lâcher vos hypothétiques prévisions et de me répondre ? Ne nous inquiétez pas, je ne viendrai pas capoter ici quand mon disque dur explosera.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2011)

Did_Qc a dit:


> Merci pour toutes vos sages mises en garde, mais ça vous dirait de lâcher vos hypothétiques prévisions et de me répondre ? Ne nous inquiétez pas, je ne viendrai pas capoter ici quand mon disque dur explosera.




Relis bien ce qui suit :



> Si le disque a été divisé en partitions à l'aide du type de partition Master Boot Record (MBR), il se peut que certaines partitions ne puissent pas être utilisées avec Time Machine. Les types de partitions GPT (Tableau de partition GUID) ou APM (Carte de partition Apple) sont recommandés.



On utilise un seul disque pour Time Machine ... on ne le partage pas


----------



## Did_Qc (7 Mars 2011)

D'après ce que j'ai vu d'autre sur ce forum et sur d'autres, il semble que ce soit une pratique courante qui n'est pas déconseillée. D'ailleurs, le passage de l'aide d'Apple ne déconseille en aucune manière, il ne fait que spécifier que la partition choisie pour Time Machine doit être d'un certain type. D'ailleurs le fait que j'aie sauvegardé mes données Time Machine sur une partition externe confirme que la chose est possible, sinon je suppose qu'on m'aurait mis en garde.

Je spécifie qu'on ne m'a toujours pas répondu.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2011)

Did_Qc a dit:


> D'après ce que j'ai vu d'autre sur ce forum et sur d'autres, il semble que ce soit une pratique courante qui n'est pas déconseillée. D'ailleurs, le passage de l'aide d'Apple ne déconseille en aucune manière, il ne fait que spécifier que la partition choisie pour Time Machine doit être d'un certain type. D'ailleurs le fait que j'aie sauvegardé mes données Time Machine sur une partition externe confirme que la chose est possible, sinon je suppose qu'on m'aurait mis en garde.



On ne te dis pas que c'est impossible, on te dit que c'est idiot d'utiliser une solution "à risque" pour une mesure de sécurité !



Did_Qc a dit:


> Je spécifie qu'on ne m'a toujours pas répondu.



Ben non, un autre truc que je trouve idiot, c'est d'utiliser un disque à _gné gné gné_ &#8364; pour des sauvegardes, alors qu'un USB à 3 francs six sous le ferait bien mieux et de manière plus sûre, donc, deux trucs que je trouve idiots, perso, je ne vais pas trop me creuser pour trouver la solution, et ce d'autant qu'elle a déjà du être donnée une bonne vingtaine de fois dans ce forum (rien qu'en bas de cette page, il y a déjà 5 discussions sur le même thème de mentionnées) !


----------



## Did_Qc (13 Octobre 2011)

Aucun remerciements à vous faire, au lieu de ronchonner et de critiquer, vous pourriez (essayer) d'amener des solutions constructives.

Pour ceux qui tomberont par hasard sur ce sujet et qui se posaient la même question que moi, ce n'est pas possible, sauf par le biais de logiciel de tierce partie. Le plus simple demeure le déplacement des données vers un autre disque, puis le reformage du disque.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Octobre 2011)

Did_Qc a dit:


> Aucun remerciements à vous faire, au lieu de ronchonner et de critiquer, vous pourriez (essayer) d'amener des solutions constructives.



Ben c'est la meilleure, celle là : tu fais des conn sottises plus grosses que toi, et tu veux qu'on te dise que tu as raison ? :mouais:

Bien sûr, que je critique, un informaticien qui ferait ça dans une boite, on le virerait pour faute grave, je ne sais pas en quelle langue il faut le dire pour que vous le compreniez : "*on ne fait pas de sauvegarde sur un disque qui doit servir à autre chose !*"


----------



## herszk (14 Octobre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben c'est la meilleure, celle là : tu fais des conn sottises plus grosses que toi, et tu veux qu'on te dise que tu as raison ? :mouais:
> 
> Bien sûr, que je critique, un informaticien qui ferait ça dans une boite, on le virerait pour faute grave, je ne sais pas en quelle langue il faut le dire pour que vous le compreniez : "*on ne fait pas de sauvegarde sur un disque qui doit servir à autre chose !*"



Bonjour.
Pascal77, ça ne sert à rien de s'énerver, comme on dit, "chat échaudé craint l'eau chaude", les jeunes loups ne tiennent jamais compte de l'expérience des anciens, ils préfèrent l'acquérir en se plantant. 
Donc, laissons les étoffer leur expérience.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Octobre 2011)

herszk a dit:


> Bonjour.
> Pascal77, ça ne sert à rien de s'énerver, comme on dit, "chat échaudé craint l'eau chaude", les jeunes loups ne tiennent jamais compte de l'expérience des anciens, ils préfèrent l'acquérir en se plantant.
> Donc, laissons les étoffer leur expérience.



D'accord, mais dans ce cas, qu'ils arrêtent de nous demander de cautionner leurs conneries !


----------



## Did_Qc (15 Octobre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bien sûr, que je critique, un informaticien qui ferait ça dans une boite, on le virerait pour faute grave, je ne sais pas en quelle langue il faut le dire pour que vous le compreniez : "*on ne fait pas de sauvegarde sur un disque qui doit servir à autre chose !*"



Mettons les choses au clair.
1 Je ne suis pas informaticien
2 Je ne suis pas dans une boite mais bien dans un appartement
3 Je ne t'ai pas demandé si tu considérais que c'était une bonne idée, mais bien si c'était possible. Maintenant, tu es modérateur je crois, fais-donc preuve d'un peu de maturité en arrêtant de confirmer ce que je dis ( que tu ne postes que pour désapprouver et ronchonner ) au lieu de répondre en essayant d'aider. Cela fait 5 fois que tu postes sur le sujet et tu n'as rien apporté de constructif qui ait pu m'éclairer.

Je suis conscient des risques, d'accord ? S'il vous plaît, arrêtez avec vos histoires de "ahh les jeunes ils viendront pleurer après quand leur disque dur leur explosera dessus", j'ai entendu vos suggestions, vous n'êtes pas la seule référence en ce bas monde, c'est mon choix mon de décider ce que je dois faire. 

Ce que je veux savoir, c'est si c'est possible et si oui comment.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Octobre 2011)

Did_Qc a dit:


> Je ne t'ai pas demandé si tu considérais que c'était une bonne idée, mais bien si c'était possible.



Alors je vais être plus explicite : je ne t'ai pas demandé de me dicter ce que j'avais à te dire. Ton idée est une mauvaise idée, donc, t'aider à la réaliser engagerait ma responsabilité dans la galère où tu te jette tête baissée, aussi t'ai-je dit ce qu'il ne fallait pas faire, maintenant, si tu insiste pour le faire quand même, tu te débrouille tout seul pour y arriver, il est hors de question que je devienne responsable des emmerdes vers lesquelles tu te précipite.



Did_Qc a dit:


> Maintenant, tu es modérateur je crois, fais-donc preuve d'un peu de maturité en arrêtant de confirmer ce que je dis ( que tu ne postes que pour désapprouver et ronchonner ) au lieu de répondre en essayant d'aider. Cela fait 5 fois que tu postes sur le sujet et tu n'as rien apporté de constructif qui ait pu m'éclairer.



Il n'est de pire sourd que celui qui ne veut entendre, je t'ai éclairé sur le seul point important : "il ne faut pas !". Maintenant, si tu veux quand même passer outre, c'est seulement de ton manque de maturité dont tu fais la preuve.



Did_Qc a dit:


> Je suis conscient des risques, d'accord ? S'il vous plaît, arrêtez avec vos histoires de "ahh les jeunes ils viendront pleurer après quand leur disque dur leur explosera dessus", j'ai entendu vos suggestions, vous n'êtes pas la seule référence en ce bas monde, c'est mon choix mon de décider ce que je dois faire.



Peut être, mais c'est le notre, de choix, de ne pas te conseiller pour t'aider à faire des conneries, que ça te plaise ou non.



Did_Qc a dit:


> Ce que je veux savoir, c'est si c'est possible et si oui comment.



Ben il existe sans doute des forums dont le manque de conscience  ou de sens des réalités de leurs membres feront qu'ils t'aideront (en cherchant à peine un peu plus, tu pourra même trouver facilement des conseils pour te suicider ou aller braquer une banque, on trouve tout sur internet), mais ici, la seule réponse que tu obtiendra c'est : oui, on peut, mais il ne faut pas !

Après, si tu veux aller voir ailleurs, ne te gêne pas, tu trouveras toujours des gens prêts à te dire ce que tu as envie d'entendre, science n'est pas conscience.


----------



## Khronegon (15 Octobre 2011)

Perso, j'ai un disque dur externe partitionné, dont l'une des partitions est réservée à Time machine, et l'autre à du stockage de données peu importantes...

Faudrait vraiment être poisseux pour avoir, en même temps, le disque dur externe qui foire ET le mac... 

Si on devait être vraiment prudent avec nos sauvegardes, on devrait sauvegarder sur au moins deux disques dur différents, et situés dans des pièces différentes, et même des bâtiments éloignés (pour éviter de tout perdre en cas d'incendie)... C'est ce qu'on fait dans les hôpitaux pour les bases de données.

Par contre je suis d'accord sur un point : on ne fait pas de sauvegarde sur une partition qui se trouve sur le *même *disque que la partition à sauvegarder... Ça, ça ne sert à rien... Mais ce n'est pas le cas ici.

Quant à la taille du disque de sauvegarde : ca dépend plus de la taille du volume à sauvegarder que de la taille du disque entier... J'ai jamais dépassé jamais les 150 gb sur mon mac malgré les 320 gb du disque... avec ma partition time machine de 500gb, je remonte à plus de deux ans... bref, à l'achat... et y a encore de la place...

Pour répondre à la question initiale : oui, c'est possible d'augmenter la taille d'une partition sur un disque, sans devoir toucher au contenu de la partition à agrandir. Par contre, faut que la partition qui diminue soit vide... 

Donc, coupe Time Machine, vide la partition personnelle (en copiant sur ton mac), agrandit la partition Time Machine, et puis transfère de nouveau les données perso sur le disque externe et relance Time Machine.

Tu utilise pour ça l'utilitaire de disque du mac : tu sélectionne le disque dur (pas la partition, tout le disque), tu vas dans partition. Tu y vois les deux partitions et tu augmentes la taille de la partition Time Machine avec le curseur.






A pire, comme tu le dis, tu formate et tu crées deux partitions de 500.

Ce n'est évidement pas garanti sans risque, mais j'imagine que t'es suffisamment cérébré pour peser le pour et le contre de la modification, et de faire ça sans précipitation


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Octobre 2011)

Khronegon a dit:


> Faudrait vraiment être poisseux pour avoir, en même temps, le disque dur externe qui foire ET le mac...



Peut -être, mais je ne vois pas ce que ça vient faire dans le débat 

Pas besoin d'avoir de problèmes en même temps, le disque TM peut être endommagé depuis plus de 6 mois ou un an lorsque survient le problème sur le disque du Mac, sans que tu ne t'en aperçoive (pour perdre ses données, il n'y a pas que les problèmes "physiques" sur le disque, j'ai eu plusieurs fois le cas de disques endommagés "logiquement" où les données anciennes étaient endommagées au fur et à mesure que de nouvelles s'inscrivaient (un même bloc attribué à des fractions de plusieurs fichiers différents, et qui ne contient en fait que celle du dernier en date), parce que les tables de partition ou d'allocation étaient vérolées, et que le disque considérait comme "libres" des secteurs utilisés. Ce genre de problème est beaucoup plus courant que les dommages "physiques", mais ça n'est que le jour où tu essaie de restaurer que tu t'aperçois que ta sauvegarde est inexploitable ! 

Si j'ai refusé de l'aider à faire ce qu'il veut, c'est que j'ai des raisons objectives de penser qu'il s'en mordra les doigts un jour ou l'autre (et toi aussi), je n'ai aucune autre raison de refuser de l'aider, si tu avais seulement idée du nombre de fois où j'ai été sollicité par des gens qui croyaient avoir une sauvegarde et qui se retrouvaient le bec dans l'eau à cause de problèmes de ce genre, tu ferais comme moi !


----------



## Khronegon (15 Octobre 2011)

Mais ca peut arriver également avec un disque dur qui n'a qu'une partition... 

Enfin, bref, j'ai répondu à la question de Did_qc : comme précisé, a lui de peser le pour et le contre de la man&#339;uvre : s'il a des données ultra importantes, il fera des sauvegarde en conséquence. 
Si il est comme moi et que l'un dans l'autre, la sauvegarde Time Machine, c'est un peu pour faire joli, il fera ce qu'il veut...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Octobre 2011)

Khronegon a dit:


> Mais ca peut arriver également avec un disque dur qui n'a qu'une partition...



Oui, mais le nombre de chance pour que ça arrive est directement proportionnel au nombre de partitions dans le cas où toutes les partitions servent à de la sauvegarde, et le risque est beaucoup plus grand si une  ou plusieurs des partitions ser(ven)t à du stockage de données (en raison du nombre bien plus important d'écritures/effacements de fichiers dans ce type d'utilisation*).


(*) Dans le cadre des sauvegardes "Time Machine", il n'y a pas d'effacement tant que le disque n'est pas plein, donc pas de fragmentation, principale source d'erreurs du genre de celles que je décrivais dans mon précédent post.


----------



## Did_Qc (15 Octobre 2011)

@Khronegon 
Merci pour tes informations ! Es-tu certain qu'il est possible de modifier de cette façon les partitions sur un disque dur externe ? Car dans mon cas il est clairement indiqué que : "impossible de modifier cette partition" pour les deux partitions situées sur le disque dur externe ( NTFS & HFS+). Cependant, dans le cas de la partition où est installée MacOSX, sur mon disque dur d'ordinateur, je vois effectivement la petite poignée en bas à droite qui permet de la redimensionner. 

On semble être dans une situation semblable ; dans mon cas, la sauvegarde Time Machine me sert de temps en temps pour récupérer un fichier ou deux, mais ne causerait pas de problème majeur si jamais elle disparaissait, et le reste de mon disque dur externe contient des films, alors, niveau risque, c'est pas trop pire.


----------



## Khronegon (15 Octobre 2011)

Ben chez moi, j'ai aussi des petites poignées sur mon disque externe. Je peux diminuer la taille des partitions par exemple. 

Pour augmenter ta partition time machine, faut d'abord effacer ta partition personnelles/vidéos, pour qu'elle "disparaisse" et laisse de la place libre. Tu peux pas augmenter la taille d'une partition directement sur une autre.

Je pense que tu dois la sélectionner, et cliquer sur le "-" situé en dessous du schéma des partitions (y a un + et un -). Ca va l'effacer. (si tu place le curseur de ta souris sur le - ou le +, tu verras les action possible).






Juste au-dessus ;-), dans l'image.


Ensuite, tu augmente la taille de celle de Time Machine (jusque 500G). 

Puis avec les 500G restant, tu crée une nouvelle partition perso, avec le "+" cette fois.

J'ai Lion perso, mais je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de différences.


----------

